# CoD: Black Ops - Freies Wochenende auf Steam.



## Bumbaclot (2. Juni 2011)

Dieses Wochende kann man auf Steam Call of Duty : Black Ops frei herunterladen und spielen.
Allerdings nur den Multiplayer Part.

Der pre-load läuft bereits. Freigeschaltet wird das ganze dann heute um 19Uhr MEZ , 2a.m. PST.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



News - Call of Duty®: Black Ops - Free Weekend Coming, Pre-load Now!


----------



## Kokopalme (2. Juni 2011)

kann man dann nur das Wochenende spielen und danach nicht mehr, oder bleibt das spielbar?


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2011)

Kokopalme schrieb:


> kann man dann nur das Wochenende spielen und danach nicht mehr, oder bleibt das spielbar?


 Man kann es danach nicht spielen, "Free Weekend".


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bumbaclot (2. Juni 2011)

Das ist nur dieses Wochenende spielbar. Danach wird die Aktivierung wieder abgeschaltet.

*edit*: zu langsam


----------



## Blackstacker (2. Juni 2011)

Steam hat schon öfters solche aktionen gemacht mit anderen spielen und ich finds immerwieder genial


----------



## GTA 3 (2. Juni 2011)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> Steam hat schon öfters solche aktionen gemacht mit anderen spielen und ich finds immerwieder genial


 Ja z.B. mit Modern Warfare 2. Das war da echt eine klasse Aktion, aber wieso ist Modern Warfare 2 in Steam immer noch so teuer ?! xD


----------



## TheReal (2. Juni 2011)

Ah, ich werde das ganze auf jeden Fall mal testen. Eigentlich bin ich ja CoD-Feind, aber so kann ich es ruhig mal testen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Ah, ich werde das ganze auf jeden Fall mal testen. Eigentlich bin ich ja CoD-Feind, aber so kann ich es ruhig mal testen.


 Genau. Ich mag STEAM zwar nicht, aber solche Aktionen sind super 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Juni 2011)

CoD 6 find ich ganz okay, CoD 7 werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Alte-Schule (2. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## JHD (2. Juni 2011)

Weiß man, wann es freigeschaltet wird? Also wann beginnt laut Steam das Wochenende?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juni 2011)

Schade, dass ich es nicht rechtzeitig fertig Geladen haben kann!
DSL 600 sucks!


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> aber wieso ist Modern Warfare 2 in Steam immer noch so teuer ?! xD


 Genau das Frage ich mich auch andauernd 

@T
Finde die Aktion von Steam wirklich super


----------



## Alte-Schule (2. Juni 2011)

JHD schrieb:


> Weiß man, wann es freigeschaltet wird? Also wann beginnt laut Steam das Wochenende?



Mmmh schwer zusagen aber schau doch mal auf die erste Seite des Freds und schau beim Nachrichtenersteller.


----------



## skdiggy (2. Juni 2011)

geil geil geil danke für die news ,du rettest mein wochenende


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

Coole Idee von Steam, nur hab ich das Spiel schon, ist nicht gerade der Hit, aber 2 Tage machts noch Spass..


----------



## rocco78 (2. Juni 2011)

dann kommst du als "noob" auf den Server und bist nur tot ... weil die hardcore kiddis dich immer zu killen 
die kennen jeden winkel der maps .... 
nein ich warte lieber auf Battlefield 3


----------



## Bumbaclot (2. Juni 2011)

rocco78 schrieb:


> dann kommst du als "noob" auf den Server und bist nur tot ... weil die hardcore kiddis dich immer zu killen
> die kennen jeden winkel der maps ....
> nein ich warte lieber auf Battlefield 3



Habe gerade meine erste komplette runde in dem Game hinter mir. Und das Game ist sagenhaft einfach. Verstehe das mit den Perks und das ganze gedöns zwar noch gar nicht, aber 38:21 K/D geht für die erste Runde  Und ich spiele sonst nur BF.

Aber die Grafik ist mal richtig Retro-Style


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juni 2011)

Also ich kann bereits BlackOps spielen  
Hieß es nicht "free Weekend" xD 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist die Grafik wirklich schlecht.


----------



## Aufpassen (2. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Also ich kann bereits BlackOps spielen
> Hieß es nicht "free Weekend" xD
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist die Grafik wirklich schlecht.


 
News lesen. ;p
Jeder kann bereits zocken seit 19 Uhr. ;D

Aber die Grafik ist einfach Mager...


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Also ich kann bereits BlackOps spielen
> Hieß es nicht "free Weekend" xD
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist die Grafik wirklich schlecht.


 Ich auch! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juni 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> News lesen. ;p
> Jeder kann bereits zocken seit 19 Uhr. ;D
> 
> Aber die Grafik ist einfach Mager...


 Hups  Das war dann wohl Fail von mir XD


----------



## mmayr (2. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Genau. Ich mag STEAM zwar nicht, aber solche Aktionen sind super





> Ah, ich werde das ganze auf jeden Fall mal testen. Eigentlich bin ich ja CoD-Feind, aber so kann ich es ruhig mal testen.
> Genau. Ich mag STEAM zwar nicht, aber solche Aktionen sind super



Wenns gratis ist, werden sogar die größten "Boykott-Schreier" zum COD-Fan.
Das nenn ich mal Konsequenz!


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2011)

mmayr schrieb:


> Wenns gratis ist, werden sogar die größten "Boykott-Schreier" zum COD-Fan.
> Das nenn ich mal Konsequenz!


 Ich habe gesagt, STEAM ist super und nicht CoD...
Und zum testen? Warum nicht?
Sry, aber ich kann auch als nicht-Apple-Möger kann auch mit einem geschenktem iPhone leben! (im Zweifelsfall wird es verkauft)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## OSche (2. Juni 2011)

So kurzes Review:
Ich kam, Ich sah, Ich siegte , ich deinstallierte. Gut ist echt nicht meine Art von Spiel, also MW3 wird schon mal nicht gekauft .
Grade gesehen ich hab genau die 58 Min pro Tag erreicht, die der Standard BO-Spieler spielt.


----------



## Leichenwagen (2. Juni 2011)

So ein Spiel will ich nicht einmal kostenlos testen.  Für die Installation sind mir die SSD Schreibzyklen zu schade.


----------



## PEG96 (2. Juni 2011)

Das wochenende bei steam geht doch bis Montag oder???


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. Juni 2011)

Klasse Sache von Steam


----------



## MarcFr1995 (3. Juni 2011)

Einfach geniale Aktion auch wenn das Spiel nicht gerade super ist...


----------



## skdiggy (3. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Also ich kann bereits BlackOps spielen
> Hieß es nicht "free Weekend" xD
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist die Grafik wirklich schlecht.


 
ich auch  aber die grafik ist unter aller sau


----------



## FrittenFett (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte schon fast den "Weiter"-Button geklickt, als mir auffiel, dass ich ja auch noch HL1 BlueShift vom Steam Xmas Sale nicht mal Probe gespielt habe.
Ach so, bei HL1 bin ich auch noch nicht ganz durch. 

Moment, ich habe mir auch zwischendurch noch Hitman und OF - DR so zwischendurch gekauft.

Also, das WE ist verplant.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Juni 2011)

CoD vergrault aber auch alle. Ein Freund hat es sich gerade installiert, Fehlermeldung, Cache überprüft, eine andere Fehlermeldung, localization.txt von mir bekommen, dann gings


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Juni 2011)

Hab's runtergeladen, 20 Minuten gespielt und weiss wieder, warum ich der Call of Doofie-Reihe nichts abgewinnen kann...und das liegt nicht nur an der technisch primitiven Umsetzung...


----------



## Aufpassen (3. Juni 2011)

COD 4 Multiplayer war deutlich besser, das ist ein purer Rückschritt.


----------



## Medcha (4. Juni 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Hab's runtergeladen, 20 Minuten gespielt und weiss wieder, warum ich der Call of Doofie-Reihe nichts abgewinnen kann...und das liegt nicht nur an der technisch primitiven Umsetzung...


 Sehe ich genauso. Ich war schockiert, wie Arcade-mäßig die Bewegungen und Waffengeräusche waren. Am geilsten waren die Duelle aus wenigen Metern Entfernung, ich spray einfach mit der MP5 ein mal blind durch die Gegend und der Gegner liegt fast immer tot vor mir. Echt lustig. Es gab doch früher das Gamegenre "Shoot Em Up", das ist ein SEU-Game. 

Ehrlich gesagt muss ich daher die PCGH etwas irritiert fragen, warum ihr den Anschein erweckt, dass BC2 und Black-Ops von ähnlicher Natur seien. Beides Kriegsspiele aus der First Person Sicht. OK. Aber mehr haben die nicht gemein. Es werden völlig unterschiedliche Gruppen angesprochen. 

Die Grafik, allerdings, fand ich jetzt nicht schlimm. Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum sich manche darüber so aufregen. Pocht da das Fanboyblut?

Die Maps haben genervt, zu klein und immer nur rumlaufen und ballern. DAS isn Konsolenspiel!!! Am besten noch mit Autofire, Autoammo und natürlich n Aimbot, da der ja so oder so von der Hälfte genutzt wird. So als Belohnung für  den höchsten Rang, damit das ballern "noch mehr Spaß bringt". 

Lustig ist auch, dass man am Anfang mit jedem Treffer einen Rang höher kommt. Genau wie bei dem Verarsch-Game, in dem COD so schön veräppelt wurde. Einfach lachhaft.

Danke an Steam, denn jetzt weiß ich genau warum ich BC2 spiele. UND ich werde es in Zukunft noch mehr zu schätzen wissen. Danke.


----------



## Orka45 (4. Juni 2011)

Ich saugs mir bereits seit 6 Stunden. bin jetzt bei 80%. Ich denke heute abend werde ichs mal Anspielen.

So das Spiel hat mich wirklich Maßlos enttäuscht. Es ist nichts besonderes, die Waffenmodelle sind einfach nur grottig und das Gameplay ist das gleiche wie bei allen Teilen davor.


----------

